# Divi Tiara Closed Permanently



## Cat (Sep 15, 2006)

_Released this week. Apparently, there is going to be one less option for exchanging within the Divi system. This is happening FAST. Are there any Tiara owners out there? I wonder how Divi is going to compensate them for just summarily closing down their resort..._

DIVI RESORTS ANNOUNCES DIVI TIARA BEACH RESORT IN CAYMAN BRAC TO 
CEASE BUSINESS OPERATIONS ON SEPTEMBER 23, 2006
- Closure Part of Divi Resorts Strategic Plan to Focus on Caribbean 
Destinations Offering Greater Opportunity for Growth -

Chapel Hill, NC – (September 11, 2006) – As part of a strategic plan 
to refocus its resources on potential growth markets in the 
Caribbean, Divi Resorts has decided to cease business operations at 
Divi Tiara Beach Resort in Cayman Brac effective September 23, 2006.  
Divi Resorts will continue to serve its dive customers at its resort 
in Bonaire, the Divi Flamingo Beach Resort & Casino.  
As part of the company's plan earlier this year Divi Resorts broke 
ground on a new development at Divi Aruba Phoenix Beach Resort in 
Aruba that will more than double the size of the resort, adding 140 
suites to the existing 101 units.  This project is expected to be 
complete in March 2008.  Additionally in August 2006 Divi Resorts 
announced that it will open a second hotel in Bonaire in 2008, an all 
inclusive four-star resort with a full service dive center.
"While the decision to close Divi Tiara was a hard one, it was one 
that will benefit the company in the long run and will allow us to 
concentrate our efforts on expanding the Divi Resorts brand in 
Caribbean destinations with greater opportunities for development," 
said Mark Steward, Vice President of Sales and Marketing for Divi 
Resorts.  "Certain economic realities of continuing a dive-oriented 
resort on Cayman Brac also influenced our decision.  Factors included 
airlift issues, which have affected Divi Tiara's dive guests in 
particular as they need to bring additional gear for their sport; 
increased competition from the growing number of niche market dive 
destinations throughout the Caribbean; and weather which in the past 
years has pushed up insurance costs."
Divi Resorts operates eight resorts on five Caribbean islands 
including the Divi Carina Bay Beach Resort & Casino in St. Croix; 
Divi Little Bay Beach Resort in St. Maarten; Divi Southwinds Beach 
Resort and Divi Heritage Beach Resort in Barbados; Divi Flamingo 
Beach Resort & Casino in Bonaire; and Divi Aruba Phoenix Beach 
Resort, Divi Village Golf and Beach Resort and Divi Dutch Village 
Resort in Aruba.  From relaxing on white sand beaches and indulging 
in spa services to embarking on amazing scuba diving adventures and 
trying your luck in the casino, Divi Resorts has it all…and more.
For more information on Divi Resorts call 1-800-367-3484, or visit 
www.diviresorts.com.


----------



## Cat (Sep 15, 2006)

http://www.caycompass.com/cgi-bin/CFPnews.cgi?ID=1016352

Apparently, the employees were shocked when Divi announced this last Friday, with no advance notice. The resort is already closed down. It's troublesome that Divi was so cloak-and-dagger about this and its scissors so swift and merciless. This is going to have far-reaching effects on the economy of this tiny island.


----------



## Judy (Sep 20, 2006)

I'm really sorry to hear this  Dive Tiara was the best dive op I've ever experienced, and the resort had just been refurbished when I was there in June 2005.  The dive sites in Cayman Brac and Little Cayman are outstanding.  Divi was the only timeshare on the island.


----------



## RMitchell (Sep 27, 2006)

http://www.caymannetnews.com/cgi-script/csArticles/articles/000063/006348.htm


----------



## Cat (Sep 27, 2006)

R: LOL!  

How true! I have heard that owners can choose one of three options as follows: 1) Have their ownership converted to membership in Divi's Club, meaning they could stay at any resort, but not actually own at any. 2) Have their ownership transfer to the Divi Flamingo in Bonaire (one bad thing about it, the Tiara had only 1 BR units and the Flamingo has only studios. To exchange to a bigger unit, regardless if that's the only size option, you have to pay a $300 upgrade charge.)  3) To retain ownership at the Tiara. However, very limited staff will be there and the dive shop is not operating, nor is the restaurant.


----------

